# Partage écran miniplay/HDMI



## Zeldarks (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai acheté un adaptateur minidisplay/HDMI 
Je l'ai donc testé et branché sur un écran panasonic, pas un seul souci, tout marche, bonne qualité etc...
Je le teste ensuite avec une autre télé, une sony bravia, et la pareille j'ai l'image, mais elle "saute", en effet l'écran redevient bleu comme quand l'on branche le minidysplay au mac, et cela n'arrete pas...

Je voulais donc savoir si c'etait mon mac, ce qui me semble bizarre vu que ça marche parfaitement avec le panasonic... ou si il fallait que je règle quelque chose au niveau du téléviseur...

Merci d'avance


----------



## PoM (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

As-tu essayer de "détecter les moniteurs" dans Préférences Systèmes/Ecrans? Parfois, ça prend la bonne résolution et les bons Hz pour la télé...

A voir

PoM


----------



## Zeldarks (14 Octobre 2010)

Oui oui, ca me détecte bien "Sony TV"
J'ai changé plusieurs fois de résolution (1080i, 720p, 1600x900,etc...), mis en 50Hz (PAL), essayé 2 câbles HDMI différent, mais rien y fait :s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------

J'ai mis à jour la télé, mais le problème persiste... Peut être mettre à jour les pilotes de la carte... mais bon... :s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------

Rien y fait, ça marche toujours pas... Si quelqu'un a une idée, help !! ^^
Merci


----------



## wip (14 Octobre 2010)

Zeldarks a dit:


> Oui oui, ca me détecte bien "Sony TV"
> J'ai changé plusieurs fois de résolution (1080i, 720p, 1600x900,etc...), mis en 50Hz (PAL), essayé 2 câbles HDMI différent, mais rien y fait :s
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------
> ...


Tu as sans doute un problème de cable HDMI. J'avais le même problème (écran bleu-> écran Mac->écran Bleu) avec un cable HDMI de base. Avec un cable HDMI 1.3, ca passait nickel 

Les anciens cables HDMI étaient valables sur les macs avant 2010 car le HDMI ne véhiculait pas le son. Mais maintenant, avec le son, il faut du 1.3


----------



## Zeldarks (14 Octobre 2010)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que ça amrche parfaitement sur le panasonic, qui est plus récent que le sony... 
Ca me ferait mal d'acheter un cable HDMI 1.3, qui doit pas etre donné, pour le meme problème :s
J'essaierais quand meme si j'en emprunte un ^^


----------



## wip (15 Octobre 2010)

Zeldarks a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que ça amrche parfaitement sur le panasonic, qui est plus récent que le sony...
> Ca me ferait mal d'acheter un cable HDMI 1.3, qui doit pas etre donné, pour le meme problème :s
> J'essaierais quand meme si j'en emprunte un ^^


1-Tu as essayé avec le même câble ?

2-Tes deux télés on les même capacité audio ?

Je ne trouve pas les cables HDMI hors de prix. Surtout maintenant que les 1.4 sont sortis, les 1.3 ont baissés.



PS: C'est quoi ton mac ?


----------



## Zeldarks (16 Octobre 2010)

1) Alors oui j'ai essayé avec le même câble sur les 2 télés

2) Euhh je ne sais pas, mais il y a un rapport avec le problème ? 

J'ai un macbook pro 13" de septembre 2009

EDIT :
Alors j'ai testé avec les 4 écrans plats que l'on a (3 panasonic et 1 sony)
- Panasonic TX-32LZD81FV
- Panasonic TX-P42V10E
- Panasonic TY-ST42P600W
- Sony Bravia KDL-32W5500
(Si ca peut t'aider pour les "capacités audio")

Donc ça marche sur les 3 panasonic mais pas sur le sony... merci sony...

Je désespère...


----------



## Zeldarks (17 Octobre 2010)

UP ? ^^


----------



## kriso (17 Octobre 2010)

Et ton Sony, il a déjà marché en HDMI ?


----------



## Zeldarks (17 Octobre 2010)

Oui, oui ma console HD est branché dessus et cela marche sans problème


----------



## wip (18 Octobre 2010)

Si ton Macbook est de 2009, c'est pas un souci de cable, désolé de t'avoir embarqué sur une fausse piste... :rose:

Mais là sinon, je sèche un peu :mouais:


----------



## Zeldarks (18 Octobre 2010)

Bon beh c'est tout, je dépose les armes ^^

En tout cas merci


----------



## kriso (18 Octobre 2010)

Tu as déjà essayé en débranchant ta console HD ?


----------



## Zeldarks (18 Octobre 2010)

Ma console n'était pas branché
Je pense que c'est un problème avec la télé, car je vois pas pourquoi ca marcherait sur tous les autres et pas celui là...


----------



## Oracle (19 Avril 2011)

J'ai le même problème avec un MBP 2009 et une TVHD Sony neuve et qui date de 2011... La galère.

Je note de tester avec un autre câble mais j'ai des doutes !


----------



## bobywankenoby (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
As-tu des réglages d'alimentation (ou quelque chose comme ça...) le sur le sony?
Il se peut que les paramètres d'alimentation soient la cause du problème...j'ai eu ça avec un samsung...
slts


----------



## Oracle (19 Avril 2011)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As-tu des réglages d'alimentation (ou quelque chose comme ça...) le sur le sony?
> Il se peut que les paramètres d'alimentation soient la cause du problème...j'ai eu ça avec un samsung...
> slts


Je crois que j'ai quelque chose comme ça, que je peux personnaliser pour chaque connecteur HDMI, c'est cela ?

Je n'ai pas le téléviseur sous la main, je regarderais ce soir. Tu sais ce que je dois changer ?


----------



## Oracle (10 Septembre 2011)

Problème réglé pour ma part !


----------



## phyphy76 (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai le même problème que toi avec une image qui saute ou devient bleue ou verte, comme tu as eu en avril dernier. J'utilise un Mac mini sur une TV Philips.
Dans ton dernier post sur ce sujet tu notes que le problème est résolu mais tu ne dis pas comment ?
Je suis donc preneur de toute info pour résoudre ce qui me semble être le même problème.


----------



## Oracle (7 Novembre 2011)

Tu peux cliquer sur le texte de mon précédent message, c'est un lien hypertexte vers un autre topic où j'ai expliqué mon problème.


----------



## phyphy76 (7 Novembre 2011)

Merci ORACLE... 

Désolé, j'avais pas vu que c'était un lien hypertexte  ...
Ton adaptateur passe t il le son sachant que je vais le mettre sur un mac mini dernière génération, donc via le port thunderbold ?


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Novembre 2011)

le port thunderbolt fait aussi mini display port
et donc comme il a indiqué dans son link: oui cela transmet le son!


----------



## Oracle (7 Novembre 2011)

Héhé pas de soucis 

Je n'ai pas pu tester j'ai un trop vieux MacBook Pro, mais à en croire le descriptif ci-dessous, et les avis, le son fonctionne :


> - The Mini DisplayPort to HDMI Adapter lets you connect an high  definition monitor, projector, or LCD that uses a HDMI connector or  cable to a MacBook/MacBook Pro, or MacBook Air with a mini DisplayPort
> - Support mini DisplayPort 1.1a input and HDMI 1.3b output
> - Support HDMI highest video resolution 1080p
> - Support HDMI 225MHz/2.25Gbps per channel (6.75Gbps all channel) bandwidth
> ...


----------



## phyphy76 (17 Novembre 2011)

Bon, en attendant que mon cable arrive de Chine (1 mois) j'ai appelé Philips pour discuter le bout de gras avec la Hot Line, vu que sur une TV Sony tout passe sans problème...
Evidemment c'est pas de leur faute et leurs prises HDMI sont fonctionnelles 
Puis dans la journée une technicienne m'a retéléphoné pour me dire de paramètrer la sortie vidéo de la carte du mac *RGB *ou en* 4:4:4*. 
J'ai donc essayé tous les profils couleur de la carte du Mac mini et la panne est toujours là... ou bien c'est ailleurs et là j'ai besoin de votre aide car sur le Mac je ne sais pas où ça se paramètre le 4:4:4 ou le RGB.


----------



## Oracle (20 Novembre 2011)

J'avais contacté Sony qui m'avait répondu à côté de la plaque, je suis agréablement surpris que finalement au moins un constructeur ai peut être une réponse à apporter au problème.

Reste à savoir comment changer ce réglage, car à ma connaissance il n'y a rien de tel dans les réglages de base sur un MacOS.


----------



## phyphy76 (23 Novembre 2011)

Bon, et bien j'ai reçu mon adaptateur de Chine.... moins d'un mois, c'est pas mal, joli emballage idem à celui d'Apple (copieurs ou fournisseurs ?) mais pour ce qui nous interesse hélas pas d'amélioration, mon image au bout de quelques minutes saute puis devient toute bleue ou verte. Petit clic dans le changement de définition ou bien un débranché/rebranché du cable HDMI et tout rentre dans l'ordre pour de nouveau quelques minutes...
Suis super déçu.... pas du cable qui est de bonne facture et qui passe aussi le son (je confirme pour ceux qui se posaient la question) mais de la non avancée de mon problème.

Alors maintenant : rappeler Philips ? Changer de marque de LCD ? Modifier une configuration dans Lion ou Plex ?


----------



## Oracle (27 Novembre 2011)

Désolé pour le faux espoir ! :rateau: 

Ceci dit en te relisant, les symptômes que tu décris ne sont pas ceux que j'avais, ou que j'ai pu lire sur Internet sur de nombreux topics qui abordait mon problème, c'était toujours bleu et avec un clignotement récurrent et court... Étrange :mouais:


----------



## phyphy76 (28 Novembre 2011)

Tentative sur un Macbook Pro : Plex marche très bien en plein écran, je mets un film en pause pour regarder mes mails sur un autre bureau et hop de nouveau l'image( l'ensemble des affichages disponibles) passe au vert comme sur le Macmini. Je reviens sur le bureau où se trouve Plex et l'image reprend ses couleurs d'origines.

Je commence à m'arracher les cheveux.
Sur le forum Plex la même question n'apporte pas de réponse pour le moment...

Reste la possibilité de bug de LION... donc si j'ai un peu de temps : Bootcamp => Windows => Plex et là nous verrons !!! 
Si tout marche bien dans ce dernier cas je recolle un SnowLeopard dessus et hop... pour Plex ça suffira bien.


----------



## Coconet (5 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

Désolé de remonter ce topic qui date de moins de 2 mois, mais j'ai le même soucis que toi phyphy76 :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-mini/mac-mini-en-hdmi-sur-tv-probleme-de-couleurs-975382.html

As-tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## phyphy76 (5 Janvier 2012)

En fait j'ai trouvé la solution sans la trouver tout à fait, mais je n'avais pas mis le post à jour.
Le problème vient de l'HDMI du mac mini vers ma TV Philips. Le problème n'existe pas sur une autre TV (Sony).
J'ai donc switché l'ATV2 sur la Philips qui là marche très bien et le Mac Mini sur la Sony.

La Hot Line de Philips n'a rien voulu savoir car pour elle ses ports HDMI sont bons puisque d'autres sources (HD Multimédia, Xbox 360) marchent parfaitement.
En gros ce sont des C__S    !! 
Je vais boycoter leur marque maintenant (dommage ils avaient des écrans anti-reflets).

Le cable commandé en chine n'a rien changé, mais bon à ce prix il va servir pour autre chose !


----------



## Coconet (5 Janvier 2012)

Ok merci de ta réponse.

Je sors en HDMI via le port HDMI du mac mini. 
Mais j'ai aussi essayé de sortir via le port thunderbolt en branchant un adaptateur mini displayport<>HDMI, mais le résultat est le même.

C'est dommage car je suis satisfait de ma TV, mais du coup je me retrouve avec un mac mini qui me sert de media center mais avec un affichage aléatoire...

La solution serait de trouver comment passer en full RGB 4:4:4 comme sur un pc comme je le disais dans mon sujet.


----------



## Coconet (7 Janvier 2012)

Salut,
J'ai peut-être une solution trouvée sur ce sujet : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3382106?start=0&tstart=0



> 1. Download http://www.mediafire.com/?fdz29bgsg3zm653
> 2. Unarchive it
> 3. In the Finder, go to (using cmd-shift-G) the directory /System/Library/Displays/Overrides/
> 4. Place the entire directory you unarchived in step 2 (DisplayVendorID-410c) in the directory /System/Library/Displays/Overrides/
> 5. Reboot



Je viens de tester, pour l'instant j'ai eu le bug mais il est parti tout seul en une seconde puis plus rien pendant plus de 20 minutes. Je testerais ce soir devant un film et je vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## olivierage (30 Juillet 2014)

Coconet a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai peut-être une solution trouvée sur ce sujet : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3382106?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> 
> ...



Juste une indication, j'ai un mac mini sur une TV Philips et moi aussi j'ai eu des sautes d'image et le RVB qui saute avec un écran tout rose. et avec cette méthode plus une remise à jour du système de la TV ça fonctionne parfaitement.
En tous cas merci à tous pour vos efforts.


----------

